# Please Critique- For Fun!!



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Here are some recent pics of Ivy. Its her first time stacking so there aren't the best. Please tell me what you think of her.







































PS- She has "soft ears" as you can tell but she will but them up when she wants. She will be 2 in May


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What did her parents look like?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Pretty girl, nice eyes with lots of expression, looks to be in good body shape, and clean white chompers. 
Her front legs seem a bit underneath her as if her shoulder angle is too straight and her rump appears a bit high. Could be the positioning.
Is she all GSD?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

She's supposed to be- I got her from a rescue and the rescue and my vet both said she is PB. I know her mom is- She was a very stocky, beautiful sable, her dad we are unsure of.

Also in the pic she is on a little hill so maybe that could be throwing things off. I did not stack her in those pics those are her "free stacks" I guess you could call it and this is the first time I have taken pics of her stacking so thats why they aren't the best.

I will love her no matter what!!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

She is lovely. Her head looks GSD, just something about her shape/coloring. But I have seen a dog I knew for a fact was 1/2 lab that looked 100% GSD. And I have seen papered GSDs that looked not quite right. 
That is one of the nice things about our breed, they come in so many varieties to keep us on our toes


----------



## todseyah (Apr 24, 2008)

She looks like a collie/shepherd mix to me. My local ASPCA had a few of them a few months ago.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

She just SCREAMS sheep dog


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks Everyone! I will love her no matter what she is mixed with!!!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

comparing her to other LHGSD - she looks PB to me. stand those ears up and aside from color she look like my boy and most LHGSD that ive come across. they seem to have a more compact/square appearance about them, higher rears and very "gay tails", which i cant tell from these photos but i assume her tail curls right up. (there are some links in my sig if you scroll to the bottom)

however if i had to peg her as a mix, i'd say maybe a drop of malamute over anything else.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I see collie too.


----------

